# Big Vivaldi Fans: Favorite Composers of other Eras



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

There are plenty of favorites list on here. But thought I narrow it down to those big Vivaldi fans like me.  If there is an Era you don't like, you can skip it. 
Baroque: Bach, Vivaldi, Handel, Corelli, Albinoni, BIber
Classical: CPE Bach, Beethoven, Boccherini, Mozart, Haydn, Carl Stamitz
Romantic: Schubert, Dvorak, Tchaikovsky, Grieg, and Sibelius
Early 20th Century: Debussy, Respighi, Satie, Bartok, and Shostakovich
Late 20th Century: Schnittke and Ligeti


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

Renaissance: Gabrielli, Dunstaple
Baroque: J.S. Bach, Vivaldi, Monteverdi, Rameau, Biber
Classical: Haydn, Gluck, W. Mozart, Salieri
Early Romantic: Beethoven, Chopin, Schubert, Felix Mendelssohn
Later-Romantic: Tchaikovsky, Wagner, Mahler, Mussorgsky, Rimsky-Korsakov, Borodin, R. Strauss
Early 20th Century: Ives, Prokofiev, Stravinsky, Debussy, Satie, Ravel, Schoenberg, Webern, Cage, Holst, Grainger
Late 20th Century: Zappa, Schnittke, Ligeti, Albarn, Uematsu, Reich, Morricone, Kajiura, Crumb


----------

